# Julius K9 Harness owners



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

To all those who have a Julius K9 harness, what style did you go for (power harness,IDC etc) and what breed is your dog? 

I have an IDC and a TPP, the IDC is used on a Dalmatian and the TPP was bought for a Border Collie, although it's also used on a Dalmatian and a Springer.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie has the original power harness (I think lol - Its Not the IDC) as it was cheaper 










It cost less than £20 from Zooplus :thumbup:

It is bulkier than some but was worth every penny when she sliced her paw open - Meant she could jump in / out of the car whilst I held her weight so her paw was protected.

I tend to use it in spring / autumn / winter more.

Washed really well and still looks like new - As its worn its got softer and more comfy :thumbup: (It was quite new in this picture)

Millie is quite a 'square' dog and I do like the robust secure fit of this harness.

We have 5 harnesses and the Julius K9 is used 90% of the time.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Angel has the original one, when she was younger her head was really big compared to her neck and I was having to adjust her strappy harness every time to get it over her head, she is only wearing it in the warmer weather now as I can't fit a jumper underneath it, she has the baby1 size, might be tempted to get them all a one if I can find them in a sale! (bought a lovely pink leather one off catseyes on here though for colder weather  )










As for breed - errmm a bit of Chihuahua, some JRT and a large dose of crocodile teeth


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

They look like superb harnesses, how do they differ from "Normal" harnesses though? Feel a bit thick asking that
Not sure what size would suit Bailey though will have to measure him


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

lipsthefish said:


> Angel has the original one, when she was younger her head was really big compared to her neck and I was having to adjust her strappy harness every time to get it over her head, she is only wearing it in the warmer weather now as I can't fit a jumper underneath it, she has the baby1 size, might be tempted to get them all a one if I can find them in a sale! (bought a lovely pink leather one off catseyes on here though for colder weather  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute:thumbup:

Don't think ive seen one on such a small dog


----------



## patterdalelass (Dec 7, 2012)

I haven't used these harnesses before,my lot wear Ezydog quick fit harnesses.
They do look very robust.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Kenzie's got the IDC but I couldn't tell you why, it's just the one I brought 

Like Millie, Kenzie's got several million harnesses but 90% of the time I use this one


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a power harness. Mainly cause it was cheaper. Oscar is a beagle.










But i dont use it as much anymore because i dont like the design.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Pindonkey said:


> But i dont use it as much anymore because i dont like the design.


Interesting you don't like the design, what is it you don't like? 

Out of all the harnesses I have used the Julius K9 is my fav


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the difference between all the different types?


----------



## Ariana1985 (Oct 26, 2012)

both of mine have the power harness in black with labels ~"im deaf" & "hearing dog" i chose black as my two like playing rough and tend to come back from the park looking as black as their harness 
harness its not good if your dog is pulling -as it distributes weight evenly
i also like the handles as i can grab hold of them if needed rather that trying to quickly wrap lead around my wrists 
the only think im not fuss about it reflective front strip-it looks tacky 
below its a pic after initial 3 minutes play - you can see how dirty they both are :


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

The TPP doesn't have attachments for panniers or reflective on it, the Light has no handle or pannier attachments, but has reflective on it, the Power Harness is the standard version with the pannier attachments and reflective, the IDC has pannier attachments, reflectives and an angled front strap. The belt harness doesn;t have the 'saddle' on it and comes in IDC or Light versions. 

I'm getting another for Darcey and going for the IDC this time as it seems to fit better on 'sporty' breeds like Dals.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I did have an IDC one but sold it. I don't know what it was but it didn't "sit" right on her no matter how many times I adjusted it. 
I guess Lucky doesn't have the body for a Julius k9


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

See now I've just been and made my first order on Zooplus - 3 Julius K9 harnesses :arf:

Am sadly excited to see them all matching now


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> See now I've just been and made my first order on Zooplus - 3 Julius K9 harnesses :arf:
> 
> Am sadly excited to see them all matching now


Are you going to get them patches so you know who's who? 

I keep swaying between getting Darcey a hi viz harness or a lilac one, if I go for hi viz they will match (apart from their collars) so need to get them some patches so I can tell the harneses apart.


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Wyrd said:


> Are you going to get them patches so you know who's who?
> 
> I keep swaying between getting Darcey a hi viz harness or a lilac one, if I go for hi viz they will match (apart from their collars) so need to get them some patches so I can tell the harneses apart.


I think I'll have to  Angel and Jack are in the same size, Alfie's is the next size up but I'm not sure there'll be much of a difference between them so I can see lots of head scratching if there is no way of telling them apart. I wonder where the best place is for patches, I think I've seen some on eBay before....runs off to look


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a golden retriever who has the IDC with the Y belt strap attached.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

lipsthefish said:


> I think I'll have to  Angel and Jack are in the same size, Alfie's is the next size up but I'm not sure there'll be much of a difference between them so I can see lots of head scratching if there is no way of telling them apart. I wonder where the best place is for patches, I think I've seen some on eBay before....runs off to look


There's tons of patches on ebay, just had to search through them all in an attmept to find any harnesses for sale :scared:

Has anyone tried the belt harness at all?

I wanted a TPP for Harry but they don't seem to do them in size 0, and the light harness is the same price as the standard.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

I have just measured Darcey and Harry and they are both 65cm around the chest.

I've had the size 1 harness on both of them, and although it fits Harry around the middle, the 'saddle' is a bit big on him and looks a bit silly, however on Darcey it looks fine.
Just goes to show it's more than chest measurement that matters when getting a harness


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Wyrd said:


> I have just measured Darcey and Harry and they are both 65cm around the chest.
> 
> I've had the size 1 harness on both of them, and although it fits Harry around the middle, the 'saddle' is a bit big on him and looks a bit silly, however on Darcey it looks fine.
> Just goes to show it's more than chest measurement that matters when getting a harness


I got Rupert (about 30kg) the size 2 and the straps are way too big but the saddle fits him! I have to adjust them so they aren't quite *correct* so that it fits well.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie is a size 0  lol (20Kg)


----------



## theothersparticus (Jan 8, 2012)

Just had a look on Zooplus for the K9 harnesses. I know this might sound a little stingy but for the extra £10 is there any difference between them and the Trixie XDog harness? I have to admit, I like the blue colour (and it's slightly cheaper)

Would I be paying for a brand or should I stump up the extra for quality?

P.S. sorry for hijacking the thread, you've inspired me to get a new harness for Bo.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

theothersparticus said:


> Just had a look on Zooplus for the K9 harnesses. I know this might sound a little stingy but for the extra £10 is there any difference between them and the Trixie XDog harness? I have to admit, I like the blue colour (and it's slightly cheaper)
> 
> Would I be paying for a brand or should I stump up the extra for quality?
> 
> P.S. sorry for hijacking the thread, you've inspired me to get a new harness for Bo.


I've had the Trixie, Julius K9 and Doxlock, and IMO the Julius K9 are the best quality and fit


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

theothersparticus said:


> Just had a look on Zooplus for the K9 harnesses. I know this might sound a little stingy but for the extra £10 is there any difference between them and the Trixie XDog harness? I have to admit, I like the blue colour (and it's slightly cheaper)
> 
> Would I be paying for a brand or should I stump up the extra for quality?
> 
> P.S. sorry for hijacking the thread, you've inspired me to get a new harness for Bo.


Ive seen pictures of the Trixie one nd to be honest to me it looks cheaper 

Millies was less than £20 delivered and I have been impressed with the quality- Its washed more or less weekly and is as new. If anything I prefer it now as its softer and worn in - Like leather softens lol

Mine is the old style (As im cheap ;-)) and well worth the money for Millie as it fits her so well.


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

Wyrd said:


> Interesting you don't like the design, what is it you don't like?
> 
> Out of all the harnesses I have used the Julius K9 is my fav


My main problem is the strap across the front because it can restrict movement and could possibly cause health problems. 
The other problem is the material of the whole 'sadle' part. I've noticed that it gets very hot under there at times, particularly on the warmer days ( however scarce they are)

All that said it looks dead cool when oscar has it on! And thre are things i do like about it, like the handle and the fact that you dont have to fiddld with legs to put it on and of course the accessories that you can get for it. It cost a hell of a lot of money so i will still be using it. 

And as of today its now our main harness. We were taking mainly off lesh fielld walks for the past while so harness has not been needed. Went looking for my other harness today to find that the bucklel has been shatered! :scared:
The julius k9 was with it but its still intact so it does have strenght on its side! :thumbup:

Not sure ill be using it over summer but its ok for colder winter walks.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I was really looking forward to getting one for Broder but the size that fit him has thinner straps and didn't look as strong so I passed. I was gutted but he's a strong lad so didn't want to go for one made for mini dogs!


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Pindonkey said:


> My main problem is the strap across the front because it can restrict movement and could possibly cause health problems.
> The other problem is the material of the whole 'sadle' part. I've noticed that it gets very hot under there at times, particularly on the warmer days ( however scarce they are)
> 
> All that said it looks dead cool when oscar has it on! And thre are things i do like about it, like the handle and the fact that you dont have to fiddld with legs to put it on and of course the accessories that you can get for it. It cost a hell of a lot of money so i will still be using it.
> ...


I've heard of a few people say they get hot but I have not noticed it myself. Cooper has had his harness for a couple of years now (he got his IDC when they were first released) and he have done quite a few hours walking in it (up to about 6 or so hours walking at a time - carrying panniers as well) and not once has he seemed overly hot.

I'm not sure about health problems from the strap though? For the exericse I do with my dogs I don't think they will come to any harm from it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

Pindonkey said:


> My main problem is the strap across the front because it can restrict movement and could possibly cause health problems.
> The other problem is the material of the whole 'sadle' part. I've noticed that it gets very hot under there at times, particularly on the warmer days ( however scarce they are)


I've never found it gets hot either, in fact I purposely use it in summer as I find it's cooler than her other harness which covers some of her chest.

With regards to the front strap, maybe the harness isn't fitting your dog quite right? I've found (again) that she has much more freedom of movement in the Julius K9 than any other harness I've tried (and believe me, I've tried many!). It sounds like maybe the front strap is sitting too low if it's restricting movement.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I've never found it gets hot either, in fact I purposely use it in summer as I find it's cooler than her other harness which covers some of her chest.
> 
> With regards to the front strap, maybe the harness isn't fitting your dog quite right? I've found (again) that she has much more freedom of movement in the Julius K9 than any other harness I've tried (and believe me, I've tried many!). It sounds like maybe the front strap is sitting too low if it's restricting movement.


In terms of the front strap Millies doesnt seem to take much ressure- Its high enough way from leg movement but was thinking the other day you could prol undo it and the harness stays in place. (Certainly on Millie its the tummy strap which does most the supportive holding). I love the fact you can adjust the chest strap so the harness sits back away from arm pits (Most harnesses are so close to dogs arm pits)

I have honestly not noticed Millie getting warm in it but we tend to use her Lupine harness more in the summer.

All dogs are different- This harness fits Millies odd size but it wont fit all dogs


----------



## Pindonkey (Feb 5, 2012)

The strap doesn't affect Oscar's movement, but with my friends dog it did. They tried 2 different sizes but the dog still walked very strangely and very reluctantly. Its fine on Oscar for walking and light jogging but he will not run full on in it. 

Regarding health problems, while you might not be able to see them, it doesn't mean they are not there. Harnesses with a front chest strap can cause shoulder and upper leg problems. The straps of the harness is made of seatbelt type material, which is nice and strong, but if the harness is not fit correctly or there is a lot of rubbing then inflammation or bursitis could occur.


But as i said it was very expensive so there is no way i wont be using it.


----------

